# Dog friendly tourist attractions near Inverness?



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Every few years I go on a weeks holiday to Inverness with my Dad but this is the first year with Sonny. I know most of the tourist attractions and good walks from being there in the past but have just started to realise how difficult it is to get information on whether tourist attractions let dogs in or not - obviously I am aware that alot of them won't but we have been to them about 3/4 times now anyway. I can get lists of accommodation which accepts dogs (which is not a problem as it is a chalet we go to anyway) but the only place I can find which says whether it lets dogs in is Fort George (already been there a few times so I thought they did anyway now I just need to make sure we pick a day the soldiers are not practicing their shooting or I will not get him out the car ). I was wandering if anyone was aware of other tourist attractions around the Black Isle, Inverness, Loch ness or Nairn areas which allow dogs in. I know all about the walks etc and have plenty of options for them but would still like to do some visits to places as well.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Jacobite - Jacobite Cruises Scotland - Frequently asked questions

These guys say they allow dogs on board just not in the coackes or uquart Castle :smile5:


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks - I have been a Jacobite Cruise before but did not realise that they allowed dogs on board. This is always an option - I will need to see how much Sonny has calmed down by June as he will be just over a year when we go.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

What sort of places is it that you would like to visit? I live just north of ness and will have a think about different places if you prode me in the right direction lol!


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Falls of Shin - 4 Star Visitor Centre, Gift Shop and Restaurant - Sutherland, Scotland

Bit north of ness, but if you have transport its gorgeous up here, you can see the salmon jumping (if the right season...) they have outdoor BBQ and eating areas, lovely forest walks and of course a Harrods shop!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for your reply - do not think I have been to the Falls of Shin one before so that is always on option. To be honest not sure what I am looking for this year and am just looking for new ideas as we have been to the ones we go to 3/4 times now anyway. I plan to go to Nairn as have been there before and also go dolphin spotting - have done this before as well so know most of the dog walking spots. I just thought that it would be interesting to see where we could go as I do not want to be walking all the time and Dads ideas will probably be different from mine anyway. I have already done the steam railway (twice), the Highland and Black isle wildlife parks (obviously animal attractions are out this year but have already done these three times anyway), Loch Ness cruises and the Floral Hall at Inverness. As well as Nairn beach and a few other kids ones (we went a few years ago with my sister and 2 four year old neices).

Forgot to say we will have the car with us so can travel a reasonable distance.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Shin Falls is gorgeous if your lucky with the weather! If your up in June you might be lucky and get to some Highland games/gala weeks or Shows depending on the dates you are up, 4 legged friends are always welcome at these!


----------



## ladytj (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi sunshine just came across your post we have just come back from nairn after a weekend away. We enjoyed it so much that we have booked with parkdean for 2 weeks only this time we are taking our 2 beagles. We have done the loch ness cruise/hotel and museum.We also went to see the dolphins at chandry point. I didn't realise you could take dogs to fort George so that's good because we didn't actually go right into the fort. I would be interested to know how you got on and places you went with your dog as we want to do black isle and other interesting romantic things.
Thanks tracy


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I ended up not going to the falls of shin. I went to Fort George with him and it was good and also went to Chanory point to see the dolphins. Other than that I just goggled for local walks and went a lot of the walks around Inverness which was nice. You may already know this if you were at Nairn but the beach on Nairn does not let dogs on it during the summer - apart from aparrently the local ones as there was plenty on it when we went so that was a bit of a disappointment. I am doing to Dunoon in a few weeks time so will see how that goes.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if you may be able to find something for Inverness here, Looks like its UK wide so you may be lucky.
Dog friendly accommodation, pubs, self catering, attractions, holiday parks, cottages, hotels, walks and holidays in the UK.


----------

